# Avisos de RADAR meteorológico em Nowcasting



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 12:51)

> No domínio do diagnóstico e previsão do estado do tempo a muito curto prazo (Nowcasting), parte da estratégia do IM, I.P. assenta na geração de um conjunto de produtos de aviso, exclusivamente baseados em observação com radar, e sua disponibilização em tempo real aos meteorologistas previsores. Estes produtos, disponíveis em ambiente de previsão operacional, constituem uma importante ferramenta para sustentar decisões técnicas, com impacte direto na salvaguarda de vidas e bens.
> 
> Presentemente, encontram-se em exploração operacional avisos relativos a granizo, precipitação forte (de tipo estratificado e convectivo), wind shear, tempo severo e fenómenos de tipo downburst.
> 
> ...



-IM: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...t/media/noticias/textos/novos_prod_radar.html

 

Excelente por parte do IM!


----------



## Zapiao (28 Set 2011 às 13:53)

Vamos ter acesso a isso?


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 13:57)

Penso que sejam novos tipos de aviso, apesar de que ao pensar bem, o aviso de eventos convectivos possa falhar bastante.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 14:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que sejam novos tipos de aviso, apesar de que ao pensar bem, o aviso de eventos convectivos possa falhar bastante.



Sim, mas não vamos já especular o que vai ser feito porque ainda não há nada em concreto de acesso público.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 14:13)

Isso são algoritmos/software que consegue identificar assinaturas de determinados fenómenos no radar. Quem aceda a radares dos EUA está habituado a ver aviso de granizo e mesociclones sobrepostos nas imagens de radar por exemplo.

Não creio que isso seja para o público, penso que a notícia se refere apenas ao facto do IM internamente ter agora disponíveis ferramentas melhores nesse campo para nowcasting.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 14:24)

Os produtos do radar poderão não ser públicos mas pode-se acreditar que venham novos tipos de avisos meteorológicos públicos. Qualquer coisa tipo o Estofex para possibilidades de eventos severos talvez.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 14:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os produtos do radar poderão não ser públicos mas pode-se acreditar que venham novos tipos de avisos meteorológicos públicos. Qualquer coisa tipo o Estofex para possibilidades de eventos severos talvez.



Agora, convinha era dar umas acções de formação, essencialmente à comunicação social, se não deturpam tudo. Mas sim, também acho que será algo desse género, mas vamos aguardar pra ver. Aquilo que me está a dar mais "comichão" é que se forem avisos efémeros necessitam de ser divulgados logo, coisa que em Portugal sabemos que é complicado, mas vamos uma vez mais, aguardar.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 15:02)

Repito, não tem nada a ver com público, o texto é bem claro ao referir que são "ferramentas de apoio à previsão", são ferramentas de nowcasting para identificar fenómenos por parte dos previsores do IM, não são avisos para o público, esses continuam a processar-se da forma habitual.


----------



## Chingula (28 Set 2011 às 17:23)

O desenvolvimento de técnicas como esta são a real esperança, para num futuro próximo,  com a implementação de uma rede Radar decente e pessoal competente a utilizar, se consigam melhores diagnósticos das situações meteorológicas e respostas adequadas e em tempo real para previsões de curto e muito curto prazo (nowcasting)...e não andarmos sempre a dizer que este modelo respondeu melhor que aquele...uma coisa são as observações e as técnicas que as apoiam e que carecem de aperfeiçoamento...e outra coisa, são os modelos fisico-matemáticos que são alimentados constantemente por observações fiáveis (quantas mais melhor) e que sendo um suporte muito bom (fundamental mesmo) para as previsões...apresentam ainda algumas limitações...o progresso, neste campo, destes ultimos 20 anos tem sido espectacular.
Este desabafo prende-se com algumas ideias existentes... que o modelo do Prof.A ou do Eng.B previu com 8 dias de antecedência o fenómenoX...na minha opinião, deviam ser mais modestos...pois a escala (espacial e temporal) dos fenómenos em Meteorologia tem muito que se diga...


----------

